# Great Britain – Jihadi Wonderland



## protectionist (Jun 14, 2017)

From the book _ISIS Exposed_ by Erick Staklebeck, ppg. 144-145

“Great Britain circa 2015, is a place Churchill would not recognize, and that Thatcher fought doggedly to prevent.  It’s a place where Mohammed is the most popular name for male babies;  where soldiers are murdered on the streets in broad daylight by Islamic fanatics;  where Anjem Choudary shouts for sharia law, while leeching off the very government he’s like to see overthrown;  where some 85 fully functioning sharia courts operate in major British cities; and where hostile Islamic enclaves have been established in London neighborhoods.”











“In 2011, Islamists in league with London ISIS supplier, Anjem Choudary, put up posters around Tower Hamlets, proclaiming it a “Sharia Controlled Zone”, where Islamic rules are enforced.  Harassment of non-Muslims – particularly homosexuals, women, and alcohol consumers – at the hands of self-proclaimed “Muslim London Patrols”, has become a regular occurance in East London.






“How bad are things in the UK ?  During my trips to Britain over the past few years, I’ve interviewed >>

1)     Saad al-Faqih –an al Qaeda-linked , US designated global terrorist

2)     Yasser al Sirri --  an al Qaeda-linked radical, wanted in the US and Egypt, on terrorism charges

3)    Noman Benotman * – former Libyan terrorist leader, and associate of Osama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri.

4)    Anjem Choudary – Great Britain’s most notorious and outspoken radical Islamist (jihadist), and supplier of British fighters to ISIS.

“Yet none of my face-to=face interviews with them were conducted behind prison walls.  Rather, all of these men are living comfortable lives in London, moving about freely in the land of Churchill and Thatcher (who likely are turning in their graves as I writes this)”

*  Reformed and now works against jihadists


----------



## Tilly (Jun 14, 2017)

Well Anjem Choudhary is now behind bars, but it took far too long and he inspired the killers of Fusilier Lee Rigby and countless other Islamists.
And sadly, Mrs Thatcher ignored warnings from a French minister that we would be in hot water if we didn't do something about the hate preachers who were beginning to spring up around then as well as other issues over security. 
Ironic that the warning came from the French, given that they are probably in at least a marginally worse situation than we are now, but that's where socialist gvmnts get us.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 18, 2017)

Jihadi Wonderland. lol


----------



## Mindful (Jun 22, 2017)

If ISIS is retreating in Mosul, it is rapidly advancing in Manchester. The Caliphate is winning its war in Europe. Six months ago in Britain, the rise of Jeremy Corbyn, the ultra-pacifist Labour party leader who blamed the "war on terror" for the recent attacks in Manchester and London, would have been unthinkable.

As the Caliphate razed to the ground everything in its path, Europe reacted as if that were just the result of regrettable manners that should not concern her. The Islamists, however, had other plans.

"Why, in August 2015, did ISIS need to blow up and destroy that temple of Baalshamin? Because it was a temple where pagans before Islam came to adore mendacious idols? No, it was because that monument was venerated by contemporary Westerners, whose culture includes an educated love for 'historical monuments' and a great curiosity for the beliefs of other people and other times. And Islamists want to show that Muslims have a culture that is different from ours, a culture that is unique to them". — Paul Veyne, archeologist.

ISIS Losing the Battle but Winning the War


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2017)

protectionist said:


> From the book _ISIS Exposed_ by Erick Staklebeck, ppg. 144-145
> 
> “Great Britain circa 2015, is a place Churchill would not recognize, and that Thatcher fought doggedly to prevent.  It’s a place where Mohammed is the most popular name for male babies;  where soldiers are murdered on the streets in broad daylight by Islamic fanatics;  where Anjem Choudary shouts for sharia law, while leeching off the very government he’s like to see overthrown;  where some 85 fully functioning sharia courts operate in major British cities; and where hostile Islamic enclaves have been established in London neighborhoods.”
> 
> ...


Oh dear, another right-wing whack job milking an ever more gullable right-wing audience; this about sums him up nicely,

"It has been almost-comical to see how the Christian Broadcasting Network’s Erick Stakelbeck went from working as a sports reporter to a “terrorism analyst” heralded by Religious Right and anti-Muslim groups, which never seem to question his complete lack of credentials and expertise. But Stakelbeck knows how to please a crowd with his vehement diatribes against Muslims and progressives, warning that they are both have a “shared hatred for this country.”" CBN’s Erick Stakelbeck Mixes ‘Terrorism Analysis’ with Biblical Prophecy | Right Wing Watch

Next?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 23, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Jihadi Wonderland. lol


Not funny for the people being killed there.   And a great culture slowly being destroyed, by Muslim uncivilized, barbaric savages.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 23, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadi Wonderland. lol
> ...



A great culture being destroyed by virtue signalling, candles, teddy bears and one minute silences.


----------



## miketx (Jun 23, 2017)

They deserve it all. They have allowed it to happen. The liberal scum are trying to destroy us the same way but we are resisting.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 23, 2017)

Great Shitain


----------



## protectionist (Jun 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Oh dear, another right-wing whack job milking an ever more gullable right-wing audience; this about sums him up nicely,
> 
> "It has been almost-comical to see how the Christian Broadcasting Network’s Erick Stakelbeck went from working as a sports reporter to a “terrorism analyst” heralded by Religious Right and anti-Muslim groups, which never seem to question his complete lack of credentials and expertise. But Stakelbeck knows how to please a crowd with his vehement diatribes against Muslims and progressives, warning that they are both have a “shared hatred for this country.”" CBN’s Erick Stakelbeck Mixes ‘Terrorism Analysis’ with Biblical Prophecy | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Next?


No doubt about your incompetence to provide ratings.  You, a USMB lightweight, attempting to discredit Staklebeck, ?  HA HA HA.   One look at his book _ISIS Exposed_, and the treasury of footnote reports it contains, shows the grain of sand on the beach you are next to an accomplished author like him.  And you're not much next to me either.

As for Staklebeck's diatribes against Muslims and progressives, warning that they are both have a “shared hatred for this country", he's absolutely right. and they both prove it with their actions and words.

Back to the drawing board for you, liberal brainwash victim.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> They deserve it all. They have allowed it to happen. The liberal scum are trying to destroy us the same way but we are resisting.



It's difficult.

Not much has changed since the Middle Ages.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> They deserve it all. They have allowed it to happen. The liberal scum are trying to destroy us the same way but we are resisting.


We ARE resisting, and with Trump in the White House, the SCOTUS going GOP, and more wins for Republicans in the congress, it won;t be long before Islam will be going down and out in the US.


----------



## miketx (Jun 23, 2017)

I hope you are right! I joined the NRA again for the first time in 15 years.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> They deserve it all. They have allowed it to happen. The liberal scum are trying to destroy us the same way but we are resisting.


We don't all deserve it. The problem is our Conservative Part are barely right wing, and the only one that is, UKIP, has basically imploded and people don't vote for them in any numbers as doing so is likely to open the door to the Commie Labour Party.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 23, 2017)

Tilly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They deserve it all. They have allowed it to happen. The liberal scum are trying to destroy us the same way but we are resisting.
> ...



Do you think UKIP was our  only hope?

If seems to me Nigel Farage was the only one who could actually answer a direct question.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 23, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I think they were our only hope when they had Nigel, in that they are the only party that seemed to genuinely want to do anything about immigration. Theresa May's record at the Home Office doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2017)

The west needs to understand that Islam is not compatible with Christian religious and secular western values.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The west needs to understand that Islam is not compatible with Christian religious and secular western values.



   ^^^^^^^   so???      neither is the vile stench of baathism and nazism


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Great Shitain


I think the 800,000+ Poles who live and work here might disagree with that statement.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 24, 2017)

But what about beer break time?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadi Wonderland. lol
> ...


Did you know that after English and Welsh, Polish is the third most spoken language in the UK? Damn those Poles, coming over here, undercutting our plumber's and builder's charges and doing a better job than the natives! At this rate we'll be overwhelmed by Polish people, there's Polish shops on every street corner and special sections in supermarkets just for unpronouncable Polish food (the beer's not bad though). Worse, all those Poles are Roman Catholics! Who do they think they are bringing Papism back to our green and pleasant land; next thing you know we're back to heresy trials and the Inquisition! British culture is doomed I tell ya, slowly being destroyed by those papists!!!!


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, another right-wing whack job milking an ever more gullable right-wing audience; this about sums him up nicely,
> ...



Proof, if any were needed, just how gullable the political right-wing audience really is. Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Great Shitain
> ...



No where in the World  currently treats Polish people worse  than Great Shitain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



LOLz, because Poles are driving their vehicles into civilians, all Brits seem to be stupid egalitarians.
Even on Stormfront some Brits spend more time ridiculing Poles than ridiculing Muslims.
I think Brits are Europe's most ridiculous, and stupid ethnicity.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Brits are Europeans?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Great Shitain
> ...





Marion Morrison said:


> But what about beer break time?



that little flat bottle is not beer


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well we're not currently bombing Poland, so they have no reason to; and our own fascist and right-wing element aren't indicative of british people in general. Sorry to read you had a bad experience over here, clearly that's coloured your attitude.

You've also missed the point I was trying to make, but that's to be expected from a "dumb Polack" as the Americans would say, isn't it?


----------



## ESay (Jun 25, 2017)

Tilly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They deserve it all. They have allowed it to happen. The liberal scum are trying to destroy us the same way but we are resisting.
> ...


The first question one should answer to is what to do with those Muslims who are the citizens of Great Britain (for example) but who are against the Western values and hails the Sharia law as the only right way for the society. Does the UKIP give an answer to this question?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ^^^^^^^   so???      neither is the vile stench of baathism and nazism


And Islam ought to get the same treatment that they (Hitler & Saddam) got.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 26, 2017)

ESay said:


> The first question one should answer to is what to do with those Muslims who are the citizens of Great Britain (for example) but who are against the Western values and hails the Sharia law as the only right way for the society. Does the UKIP give an answer to this question?


You just answered your own question.  They AREN'T (really) citizens).  No Muslim is really a citizen of any nation.  They are all citizens only of the Ummah (worldwide community of Muslims).

Thus (for example) a Muslim in England has more in common with , and has more allegiance to a Muslim in Panama than he does to a non-Muslim Brit.  Muslim in Canada has more allegiance to another Muslim in Cambodia than to a non-Muslim in Canada. Etc etc.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > The first question one should answer to is what to do with those Muslims who are the citizens of Great Britain (for example) but who are against the Western values and hails the Sharia law as the only right way for the society. Does the UKIP give an answer to this question?
> ...




Worth listening to:


----------



## protectionist (Jun 26, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Proof, if any were needed, just how gullable the political right-wing audience really is. Thank you for proving my point.


YOU just proved how gullible YOU are to leftwing propaganda spit out every day on CNN, MSNBC, MSM, PBS, media matters, the Nation, etc ad nauseum

Want to take my Islamization Quiz ?......and find out (like other information deprived liberal victims of liberal MISSION media) how much you don't know.  Or are you too terrified of that ?


----------



## ESay (Jun 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > The first question one should answer to is what to do with those Muslims who are the citizens of Great Britain (for example) but who are against the Western values and hails the Sharia law as the only right way for the society. Does the UKIP give an answer to this question?
> ...


I was not saying about their allegiance. And it doesn’t matter what you think about them being real citizens or not. According to the British law they are the citizens of the country and have the same rights with the rest, right?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Proof, if any were needed, just how gullable the political right-wing audience really is. Thank you for proving my point.
> ...



It's OK, you've already proven my point, there's really no need to keep hammering it home. 

Oh, and given that I'm British and live quite happily in our green and pleasant (although all to often wet and windy) land, I don't get to see CNN, MSNBC, MSM, PBS, etc. Just saying...

As for quizzes, I'm game for a laugh, where do I find it?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > The first question one should answer to is what to do with those Muslims who are the citizens of Great Britain (for example) but who are against the Western values and hails the Sharia law as the only right way for the society. Does the UKIP give an answer to this question?
> ...


Utter drivel. You could just as easily substitute "Roman Catholic" or "Jewish" for "Muslim" in your sentance, and it would still remain utter drivel.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 27, 2017)

ESay said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Right!


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Proof, if any were needed, just how gullable the political right-wing audience really is. Thank you for proving my point.
> ...



CNN, MSNBC, MSM and PBS would be considered fairly right-wing anywhere but in the U.S.  Sky News in the UK is to the left of those networks.  Fox would be There is no left wing media in the U.S. it is all corporate media, even PBS has to cater to the right-wing Government.  You need to get out a little.  

The only non-US news you read is probably from the UK, so you haven't a clue what a neutral news media is.

"*British media 'most right-wing' in Europe, YouGov survey finds"

The country with the most right-wing press in Europe has been revealed*


----------



## protectionist (Jun 28, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Utter drivel. You could just as easily substitute "Roman Catholic" or "Jewish" for "Muslim" in your sentance, and it would still remain utter drivel.


*FALSE! *  Only Islam has an Ummah.  Stop pretending.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 28, 2017)

Challenger said:


> It's OK, you've already proven my point, there's really no need to keep hammering it home.
> 
> Oh, and given that I'm British and live quite happily in our green and pleasant (although all to often wet and windy) land, I don't get to see CNN, MSNBC, MSM, PBS, etc. Just saying...
> 
> As for quizzes, I'm game for a laugh, where do I find it?


Right here >>

OK. Here's your Quiz. 50% of it >>  Prepare to discover what has deliberately been omitted from your TV programs, radio, websites, etc.
Identify all the names and what the association with Islamization is. Then identify all the things and how they are associated. No fake answers now. I know who/what all of these are. Every single one. And don't feel bad if you don't do too well. No Islamapologist ever got more than 5% on this quiz. Most got zero.

Names associated with Stealth Jihad (AKA Islamization)

Ibin Taamiyah, the Madhi, Sheik Ahmed Yassin, Sami al-Arian, Ramadan Abdallah Shallah, Mazen al-Najjar, Richard A. Clarke, Imam Muzzamil Siddiqui, Susan Douglas, Peter DiGangi, William Bennetta, Gilbert Sewall , Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, al-Hajj Talib'Abur, Rashid Sahmsi Ali, Khalid Latif, Omar Mohammedi, Joe Kaufman, Chantal Carnes, Hasan al-Banna (creator of the Muslim Brotherhood-I'll give you that one), Tariq Ramadan, Siraj Wahhaj, Mozen Mokhtar, Nouman Ali Khan, Abdul Malik , Imam Jamal Badawi, Br. Jawad Ahmad, Hassan Abbas, Mullah Abdul Rashid Ghazi, Sheik Mjed 'Abd al-Rahman al-Firian, Prince Sultan Ibn Abd al-'Aziz, Ali al-Ahmed, Itamar Marcus, Barbara Cook, Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, Ahmed Omar Abu Ali, Mohammed Osman Idris, Mohammed el-Yacoubi, Abu Abdullah, Baitullah Mehsud, Yunis al-Astal, Zeyno Baran, Aaron Klein, Muhammad Abdel-El, Sheik Yasser Hamad, Nur Mohammad, Ahmed Yassin (deceased), Sheik Abdel Rahman, Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid AL Maktoum, NJ Judge Joseph Charles, Abdullah Azzam, Thomas Klocek, Fazlur Rehman Khalil , Mohammad Elachmi Hamdi, Bat Ye'or, Max Steenberghe, Anders Fogh Ramussen, Paul Jeeves, Yusuf al-Qarodawi, Bashar al-Assad, Robert S. Leiken, Theo Van Gogh, Michel Gurfinkel, Imam Ahmed Salam, Piet Hein Donner, Miguel Angel Toma , Salah Yassin, Hassan Nasrallah, Ahmed Assad Barakat, Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, Bashar al-Assad, Adolpho Aguilar Zinser, Joseph Farah, Nabil al-Marabh, Raed Hijazi, David Harris, Syed Mumtaz Ali, Omar Ahmad, Ibrahim Hooper, Sheikh Mubarak Ali Gilani, Dr. Paul Williams , Hassan al Turabi, Clement Rodney Hampton-El, Kevin James, Warner MacKenzie, Sayeed Abdul A'la Maududi, Abdullah Yusef Ali, Mohammed Marmaduke Pickthall, Nessim Joseph Dawood, Mohammed Habib Shakir, Arthur John Arberry, Aqsa Parvez, Atefeh Rajabi, Francis Bok, Michael Coren, Homaidan Ali Al-Turki, Sheik Saleh Al-Fawzan, Paul Marshall, Koenraad Elst, Tom Clancy, Phil Alden Robinson, Michael Graham, Thomas Klocek, Stephen Coughlin, Hasham Islam, Steven Emerson, Mordechai Nisan, Abduraman Alamoudi, Ramadan Abdallah Shallah, Musa Abu Marzook, Keith Ellison, Abdullah al-Arian, ,Jamal-al-Din al-Afghani, James Woolsey, Walid Phares, Guy Rodgers, Brigitte Gabriel, Robert Spencer, Paul Sperry, P.David Gaubatz, Chris Gaubatz, Stefanie Creswell, Charety Zhe, Adnan el-Shukrijumah, Jaffar the Pilot, Mohammad Weiss Rasool, Brian P. Fairchild, Peter M. Leitner, Sergeant Naveed I. Butt, Bill Bratton, William Taylor, Youssef Aboul-Enein, Jamal Barzinji, Ingrid Mattson, Safaa Zarzour, Khalid Iqbal, James "Yousef" Yee, Ahmed Alwani, Taja Alwani, Warith Deen Umar, Tom Harrington, John Guandolo, Patrick Sookhdeo, Gaddoor Saidi, Muhammad Usmani, Mahdi Bray, Ali al-Timimi, Maulana Abdul Ala Maududi, Sayyid Quth, Zaid Shakir, Hamdan al-Shalawi, Muhammed al-Qudhaieen, Omar Shain, Hani Hanjour, Kenneth Williams, Edward Sloan, Ismail Elbarasse, Sheik Omar Abdul-Rahman, George Sadler, Mohammed Akram Adlouni, Zeid al-Noman, Shukri Aby Baker, Mohammad El-Mezain, Ghassan Elashi, Sayyid Syeed, Bassem Osman, Ahmed Elkadi, Mahboob Khan, Suhail Khan, Mufid Abdulgader, Abdelhaleem Ashqar, Frank Gaffney, Sue Myrick, Abuhena Saifulislam, Ali "the American" Mohamed, Juan Zarate, Hisham Altalib, Mohammed Shamma, Ahmad Sakr, Abdullah bin Laden, Mohamed Jamal Khalifah, Ahmad Mohamed Ali, Joey Musmar, Lina Morales, Donald Lavey, Sibel Dinez Edmonds, Khalid Duran, Muhammad Hishm Kabbani, Ali Ahmed, Agha Jafri, Michael Rolince, John M. Cole, Dr. Ziad Asali, James Margolin, Foria Younis, John B. Vincent, John O'Neill, Ivien C. Smith, Salam al-Marayati, Tom Reynolds, Khaled Saffuri, Agha Saeed, Mohammed al-Hanooti, Sue VanBaalen, Sister Sue, Michael Scheuer, Michael Waller, David Forte, Sheikh Mamza Yusuf, Ihsan Bagby, Abd al-Rahman al-Rashed, Serge Trifkovic, Irshad Manji, Imam Mohamad Adam el-Sheikh, Yvonne Haddad, Warith Deen Umar, Taha al-Alwani, Ali al-Timimi, J.M. Rodwell, Dr. Ali Sina, John Esposito, Karen Armstrong, Saad al-Sharani, Suleiman Alwan, Farid Esack, Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi, Ali Abd al Rahman al-Faqasi al-Ghamdi, Saul al-Rashid, Abderraouf Jdey, Faruq al-Tunisi, Adam Gadahn, Andre Carson, Issa al-Britani, Aafia Siddiqui, Kamran Akhtar, Gary Harter, Iyman Faris, Hesham Hadayet, Hala Mohammed Sadeq El-Awadly, Anwar al-Awlaki, Pamela L. Rhames, Michael S. Tutko, David C. Kane, Nick Pindulic, Suzanne E. Spaulding, Sen. Patrick Leahy, Sen. John Kyl, Sen. Dianne Feinstein, Sen. Paul Sarbanes, Bill Baker, Rep. David Bonior, Rep. John Conyers, Rep. John Dingell, Robert M. Blitzer, Louis Freeh, Thomas Pickard, Carol Motyka, Marsha Parrish, Yola Haber, Doug Balin, Rep. Anthony Weiner, Roderick L. Beverly, Caroline Glick, Shelomo Alfassa, Hadia Roberts, Margaret Gulotta, Emanuel "Manny" Johnson Jr., Esther Pan


----------



## protectionist (Jun 28, 2017)

montelatici said:


> CNN, MSNBC, MSM and PBS would be considered fairly right-wing anywhere but in the U.S.  Sky News in the UK is to the left of those networks.  Fox would be There is no left wing media in the U.S. it is all corporate media, even PBS has to cater to the right-wing Government.  You need to get out a little.
> 
> The only non-US news you read is probably from the UK, so you haven't a clue what a neutral news media is.
> 
> ...


If you think YOU have a "clue" go ahead and take the Islamization Quiz.  No charge for it.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 28, 2017)

ESay said:


> I was not saying about their allegiance. And it doesn’t matter what you think about them being real citizens or not. According to the British law they are the citizens of the country and have the same rights with the rest, right?


They demand MORE rights >> Muslim rights


----------



## guno (Jun 28, 2017)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > From the book _ISIS Exposed_ by Erick Staklebeck, ppg. 144-145
> ...


Christer kooks


----------



## guno (Jun 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^   so???      neither is the vile stench of baathism and nazism
> ...


hitler was a papist goy


----------



## ESay (Jun 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > I was not saying about their allegiance. And it doesn’t matter what you think about them being real citizens or not. According to the British law they are the citizens of the country and have the same rights with the rest, right?
> ...


And? What do you propose to do with them?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Utter drivel. You could just as easily substitute "Roman Catholic" or "Jewish" for "Muslim" in your sentance, and it would still remain utter drivel.
> ...



Ummah is just a word in Arabic-----I think it means  something like  "nation"    So when
muslims say  UMMAH-----they are saying something like that which Christians mean when
they say  "CHRISTENDOM"   << kinda archaic---but that is a word too


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2017)

guno said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Interestingly  "goy"  is a word too------it means  "nation"---but is used to connote "OTHER NATION" 
in Hebrew-----ie   not jews or not  "the children of Israel"      In a kind of slang----just  "goy"  used
alone is USED  but as a kind of slang----to denote a  "non-jew".     "Papist" used to have a negative
connotation.-------Protestants used it---at one time---in a derogatory manner


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 28, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Jihadi Wonderland. lol




Wasnt that a John Mayer song?  "your Jihadi is a wonderland?"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2017)

ESay said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



teach them acrobatics and open lots of circuses


----------



## Challenger (Jun 29, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > It's OK, you've already proven my point, there's really no need to keep hammering it home.
> ...



Quiz? Too funny for words. A random assortment of names, some quite recognisable, others quite obscure that fosters your paranoid neurotic fantasies about "stealth Islamisation". It's perhaps revealing of your mind set that the above list has 666 words in total...oooh what a coincidence... Pity you duplicate Ali al-Timimi, Bashar al-Assad, Ramadan Abdallah Shallah, Warith Deen Umar and Thomas Klocek, that screws up your "Islamic apocalypse" a bit, doesn't it? Never mind, you can always play six degrees of seperation, to get whatwever result you fantasise about, meanwhile, here in the UK we'll carry on in the real world.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Well wonders will never cease, a post by iRosie91 I agree with!


----------



## protectionist (Jun 30, 2017)

ESay said:


> And? What do you propose to do with them?



What MUST Be Done About Islam

1. Declare Islam to be >> not a religion (as Italy and other countries have done).

2. Declare Islam unconstitutional and banned (by the Supremacy Clause)

3. Close all mosques, Islamic centers, etc.

4. Eliminate all vestiges of Islam (Korans, footwashing basins, prayer rooms, minarets, etc)

5. Ban the name Mohammed (all spellings) from birth certification.

6. Enact and enforce Muslim immigration/travel ban.

7. Deport all Muslims on FBI watch list.

8. Ban the Muslim Brotherhood and all MB front groups (see _"Muslim Mafia", _page 235 for US Justice Dept. list)

9. Close down all Muslim Brotherhood front group offices (CAIR, ISNA, MSA, etc)

10. Stop schools from banning protectionist books and videos (ex. _Obsession: Radical Islam_ in Tarpon Springs, Florida)

11. Get all Muslims out of the US government.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 30, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Ummah is just a word in Arabic-----I think it means  something like  "nation"    So when
> muslims say  UMMAH-----they are saying something like that which Christians mean when
> they say  "CHRISTENDOM"   << kinda archaic---but that is a word too


Not just a word.  It is the worldwide NATION that Muslims belong to, the *nationality* they see themselves as, and really the only one.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 30, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Quiz? Too funny for words. A random assortment of names, some quite recognisable, others quite obscure that fosters your paranoid neurotic fantasies about "stealth Islamisation". It's perhaps revealing of your mind set that the above list has 666 words in total...oooh what a coincidence... Pity you duplicate Ali al-Timimi, Bashar al-Assad, Ramadan Abdallah Shallah, Warith Deen Umar and Thomas Klocek, that screws up your "Islamic apocalypse" a bit, doesn't it? Never mind, you can always play six degrees of seperation, to get whatwever result you fantasise about, meanwhile, here in the UK we'll carry on in the real world.


Typical DEFLECTION of yet another liberal biting the dust, before the Islamization Quiz, with which they have no clue whatsoever.  No attempt to take the Quiz, Mr Quiz Zero ?

Now that you've discovered how much you don't know, how about if I *shorten it down* for you ?

Just 6 items >>

1.  Peter DiGangi

2. Lina Morales

3.  Hesham Islam

And random ?  Here's a few more names connected with Islamization, just off the top of my head right now, to add to the list since you have a trauma with the number of items >>

4.  Marion Boyd

5.  Homa Ar-Jomand

6.  Dalton McGuinty

As for the duplicates, that just happens in lists of this size.  Most people recognize that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummah is just a word in Arabic-----I think it means  something like  "nation"    So when
> ...



Ok-----yes----they refer to THEMSELVES   as   *THE *UMMAH ------but the word ummah still means
"nation"        I have been told that   INUIT     means   *THE humans   *in the language of the eskimos.
I do not believe that the conceit of a nation calling themselves   *THE *nation is a singular conceit. 
The greeks called everyone who did not speak  GREEK    "barbarians"    <<< which,, I believe,
included the presently understood connotation


----------



## ESay (Jun 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > And? What do you propose to do with them?
> ...


All that is very interesting, but what do you achieve by doing that? All Muslim population of say Britain will forget their habits and beliefs and become true followers of the Western values?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2017)

ESay said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2017)

ESay said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Religions have been legislated out of existence in the past.    In the remote past even Christian countries
legislated various religions out of existence.   Muslim countries have never stopped doing so.  
Non muslim countries can  EMULATE  their methods.    Fair is fair.


----------



## ESay (Jun 30, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


That is understandable. But my question is – what to do with those millions of Muslims who already live in European countries and have their citizenship?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2017)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



easy----LEGISLATION    with love.    Do you know what the   PACT OF OMAR is ?


----------



## ESay (Jun 30, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I have never heard about the pact of Omar before. But I read about it in Wiki after you mentioned it. Some of its provisions seem reasonable for me. But I still don’t understand what ‘legislation with love’ is and what it has to do with that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2017)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Muslims are very proud of the PACT OF OMAR-------they claim it is a remarkably advanced and
humanitarian system of  TOLERANCE OF DIVERSITY AND FREEDOM OF THE PRACTICE OF 
RELIGION AND EQUALITY IN SOCIETY.     Whatever it is you read in Wiki-----is watered down for
the glory of islam.      The provisions of the Pact of Omar are designed to effectuate genocide of
non muslims.     In Europe----the provisions of the pact of Omar were restated  in the famous
NUREMBURG LAWS  ----that legalized genocide in the third Reich.   Feel free to ask questions----
The Pact of Omar is alive -----it exists in various forms thruout the muslim world as provisions of
shariah law and  accounts for the absence or markedly depleted non-muslim populations  in  "muslim"  countries.    In the land in which my hubby was born----there are no Christians or jews or anything
else non muslim left  AT ALL. -----legislated out of existence.   In current times ISIS uses the provisions
of the Pact of Omar to get rid of the YAZIDIS ----sorta leftover Zoroastrians    Khartoum used those laws
to legally get rid of Christians in Southern sudan--and----enslave their children.   No actual
DEATH CAMPS required


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2017)

The Pact of Umar was a copy of Christian law relating to non-Christians living under Christian rule. It was actually written by Christians and sent to Umar for approval.    It is awful for non-Muslims but has nothing to with Sharia.  Do some research before posting nonsense.

"_After the rapid expansion of the Muslim dominion in the 7th century, Muslims leaders were required to work out a way of dealing with Non-Muslims, who remained in the majority in many areas for centuries. The solution was to develop the notion of the "dhimma", or "protected person". The Dhimmi were required to pay an extra tax, but usually they were unmolested. This compares well with the treatment meted out to non-Christians in Christian Europe."
_
Internet History Sourcebooks Project


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Pact of Umar was a copy of Christian law relating to non-Christians living under Christian rule. It was actually written by Christians and sent to Umar for approval.    It is awful for non-Muslims but has nothing to with Sharia.  Do some research before posting nonsense.
> 
> "_After the rapid expansion of the Muslim dominion in the 7th century, Muslims leaders were required to work out a way of dealing with Non-Muslims, who remained in the majority in many areas for centuries. The solution was to develop the notion of the "dhimma", or "protected person". The Dhimmi were required to pay an extra tax, but usually they were unmolested. This compares well with the treatment meted out to non-Christians in Christian Europe."
> _
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project



try again------At inception it was something like a TREATY between Muslims and Christians----using
some of the concepts invented by the dog CONSTANTINE and imposed on NON-CHRISTIANS----
to which Christians living UNDER MUSLIM LAW  agreed------Monte got that fragment right.   It developed into the concept of DHIMMIA------which designated non muslims who MONOTHEISTS----a "PROTECTED"  class that had a "right"  to practice their own religion but under an increasing list of restrictions that
included the tribute poll tax    "jizya"         It also included the pig Constantine provision of DISARMAMENT. 
"Protected"   VERY QUICKLY morphed into oppressed and exploited and resulted in GENOCIDE----
wiping virtually all Christians and jews out of the Arabian Penninsula and vitually all Christians out
of many muslim controlled lands of the Middle east------That situation left jews with the option of
Islamic oppression vs Christian oppression.    My very own hubby was born as a DHIMMI      in a land
by then COMPLETELY DEVOID OF CHRISTIANS   ------a total wipe out.    Monte likes to white-wash
the SHIT in order to justify  BAATHIST SHIT.   This program began with the ARAB NATIONALIST 
SOCIALIST movement which galvanized itself in the early 20th century and was INJECTED into the
USA   by  Monte's hero    SADDAM HUSSEIN in the second half of the 20th century------the
terrorist organization   CAIR-----is an outcome of that saddam galvanized shit.    Baathist revisionist
history holds that   DHIMMIA IS NICE-------------shariah law is CHOCK FULL OF THE PROVISIONS OF 
DHIMMIA ------monte lied.       the Baathist approach.


----------



## ESay (Jul 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


All that is very interesting, but frankly I have lost the thread of discussion. What do you propose? To implement an analog of the pact of Omar in the Western countries for Muslims?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2017)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



yes------with some modifications.      I do not propose that the rape of muslim girls
should be made legal


----------



## ESay (Jul 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


And what should be done with those Muslims who refuse to follow the pact?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2017)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



they would be in violation of the law      What happens to people who refuse to pay income tax?        Of course-----as in the original-----they can get out of by leaving islam<<<<  that's
accounts for the spread of islam in  lands conquered by arabs


----------



## ESay (Jul 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What is the crucial difference between those times when the pact of Omar was made for non-Muslims and these times when the proposed analog should be made for Muslims? At those times Islam was on rise, its followers were young and passionate men who were keen to further their beliefs leaving aside any sentiments. And for the Christians the pact of Omar was a hope that they will have relatively safe live. It was a desirable thing for them in the first turn. Maybe I am mistaken, but it is how I understand this.


Now, the situation is completely different. Young Muslims whose number is growing feel themselves completely safe in the Western society enjoying all the rights which have other citizens. Moreover, they feel their own strength. And if you demand that they accept the pact or leave Islam, they will laugh in your face. Frighten them with jail? Come on, there’s already districts to which the police feels better not to go even in broad daylight.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2017)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



the difference is that muslims were able and WILLING to impose their   "pact"   ------
and today are ABLE AND WILLING TO IMPOSE  ----what amounts to the same 
PACT  in various parts of the world.     In the land in which my hubby was born----the
PACT STILL LIVES-------of course it is true that no more than ten jews and no Christians
live in that land-------but the LAWS ARE STILL ON THE BOOKS and muslims cite them
as RIGHTEOUS.    Christians did accept the restrictive laws 1000 years ago------but generally LEFT  those lands-----since there were actual Christian lands to which they could flee. 
How to "convince" muslims------LEGISLATE THE STUFF INTO LAW-------and allow them
the FREEDOM to leave.       Today----in the world of today------the imposition of such filth
will not be accepted voluntarily------it must be ENFORCED


----------



## ESay (Jul 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I agree that this stuff must be enforced. And there shouldn’t be any freedom to leave. Because they have this freedom now and are not in hurry to take advantage of this. There should be an order to leave. Everything else aside from this will be in vain.

BTW, where is your husband from, if it is not a secret of course?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2017)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Yemen----an interesting place----one of the first shariah shit holes outside of
what is today Saudi Arabia.     Feel free to ask questions------while he does not
remember -----I did get to know all about it from his relatives and----community
members.     I cannot live with the idea of disallowing ESCAPE--------let's be
reasonable


----------



## Challenger (Jul 3, 2017)

protectionist said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > And? What do you propose to do with them?
> ...



Replace the word "Muslim" with "Jew" and you have a good approximation of the 1935 Nuremburg Laws, Eisenhower would spit in your face if he was still alive.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Put back the word  "JEW"  and you have a good approximation of  SHARIAH LAW


----------



## Challenger (Jul 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Not so much, but are you inferring Protectionist is a secret Islamist fanatic?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Replace the word "Muslim" with "Jew" and you have a good approximation of the 1935 Nuremburg Laws, Eisenhower would spit in your face if he was still alive.


No he wouldn't. He'd pat me on the back, and kick your teeth in, for trying to equate Muslims with Jews.  How dumb!


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Replace the word "Muslim" with "Jew" and you have a good approximation of the 1935 Nuremburg Laws, Eisenhower would spit in your face if he was still alive.
> ...



What's the difference.  Both practice circumcision for boys, both don't eat pork, bought follow the principle of an eye for an eye and both consider those of other religions inferior.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


And that's all you know, huh ?  HA HA HA.  Go back to sleep. Sorry we woke you.  

HERE's the difference, dummy >>

3000 dead in New York








Fort Hood Victims 




San Bernardino Attack victims







Boston Marathon Victims



 

 Pulse Club Attack victims


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 11, 2017)

_j_


montelatici said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



gee monte.     "both practice circumcision"    << that's how you define a whole RELIGION? 
   Both muslims and Hindus drink water--------they must the  DA SAME THING. 
   Christians imagine that anyone who does not  "believe in..... <<<<_whatevah that means .....
                      .... "_jesus"     <<< _whoevah that is ......._is on his way to a very hot place called
                      "hell"    -----------its ok  -----all of mankind eats toasted marshmallows on July 4


----------



## Challenger (Jul 12, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Replace the word "Muslim" with "Jew" and you have a good approximation of the 1935 Nuremburg Laws, Eisenhower would spit in your face if he was still alive.
> ...



Given Ike spent most of his time fighting the ideology that created the 1935 Nuremburg laws, I suspect he'd be doing more spitting than patting in your direction. You and your kind are just the same as the Nazis, you just have a different group to pick on. I wasn't equating Muslims to Jewish people, I was equating your ideas with those of the Nazis.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ...all of mankind eats toasted marshmallows on July 4



How revealing, so anyone who doesn't eat toasted marshmallows on 4th July isn't a member of mankind then...one of the untermenschen?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2017)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ...all of mankind eats toasted marshmallows on July 4
> ...




yes


----------



## Challenger (Jul 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



...and another nazi is revealed.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 13, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Given Ike spent most of his time fighting the ideology that created the 1935 Nuremburg laws, I suspect he'd be doing more spitting than patting in your direction. You and your kind are just the same as the Nazis, you just have a different group to pick on. I wasn't equating Muslims to Jewish people, I was equating your ideas with those of the Nazis.


1.  You were equating Muslims with Jews.  I stand by that. 

2.  So you are not versed on Islam ?  try reading the Koran.  That will fix that. As well as a study of 1400 years of Muslim marauding, killing 270 million people around the globe.  And they're still actively at it.  Have you been living in a cave ? (or maybe your're one of them - the jihadists)


----------



## Challenger (Jul 15, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Given Ike spent most of his time fighting the ideology that created the 1935 Nuremburg laws, I suspect he'd be doing more spitting than patting in your direction. You and your kind are just the same as the Nazis, you just have a different group to pick on. I wasn't equating Muslims to Jewish people, I was equating your ideas with those of the Nazis.
> ...



1. You're an idiot.

2. You're an ignorant idiot.


----------

